
DOI use on Reddit – results from recent dump - afandian
http://crosstech.crossref.org/2015/09/dois-in-reddit.html
======
afandian
New discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10309581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10309581)

